# washing machine trap clogs



## sethro1981 (Oct 31, 2016)

in my area of kansas city i run into alot of homes with the old metal standpipes with the trap below the concrete in the garage or basement ,prob built in the 50's or 60's and have had limited success clearing them if its a bad clog!ive tried rigid 3/8 iw cable and its to stiff to run a trap my 1/2 ic machine can sometimes make the bend of the trap if i cut off the pipe a few inches above the concrete ...1/4 is generally to weak for a decent clog.ive been thinking about trying that brasscraft cable in one of my machines that they sell at home depot its a 5/16 nc but looks like the first inch or so might be 3/8ths .any thoughts or suggestions ,does anyone have any good tricks for the metal traps other than a jackhammer and replumb?


----------



## Drain Pro (Nov 3, 2013)

sethro1981 said:


> in my area of kansas city i run into alot of homes with the old metal standpipes with the trap below the concrete in the garage or basement ,prob built in the 50's or 60's and have had limited success clearing them if its a bad clog!ive tried rigid 3/8 iw cable and its to stiff to run a trap my 1/2 ic machine can sometimes make the bend of the trap if i cut off the pipe a few inches above the concrete ...1/4 is generally to weak for a decent clog.ive been thinking about trying that brasscraft cable in one of my machines that they sell at home depot its a 5/16 nc but looks like the first inch or so might be 3/8ths .any thoughts or suggestions ,does anyone have any good tricks for the metal traps other than a jackhammer and replumb?




We don't have those here. I'd try an electric eel 5/16" IC bulb head. It's very flexible but also has strength. 

What size are these traps? 2"?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sethro1981 (Oct 31, 2016)

Drain Pro said:


> We don't have those here. I'd try an electric eel 5/16" IC bulb head. It's very flexible but also has strength.
> 
> What size are these traps? 2"?
> 
> ...


yes mostly 2in metal


----------



## Drain Pro (Nov 3, 2013)

sethro1981 said:


> yes mostly 2in metal




The eel cable might be a good candidate. Trial and error. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

Drain Pro said:


> We don't have those here. I'd try an electric eel 5/16" IC bulb head. It's very flexible but also has strength.
> 
> What size are these traps? 2"?
> 
> ...












I concur. 5/16" inner core is what I have in a small drum that adapts to fit my K-50. The 5/16" IC is fairly stiff, yet not too stiff for smaller pipe bends. For example, just the other day, I ran it down an 1 1/4" p-trap with the K-50 up on top of the marble vanity. The 5/16" IC made it through the small lav sink p-trap fairly easily.


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

For those I use my M100 with general 3/8ic with a 1/2" clogchopper. Cable has to be broken in though.


----------



## WashingtonPlung (Jul 25, 2016)

Tommy plumber said:


> I concur. 5/16" inner core is what I have in a small drum that adapts to fit my K-50. The 5/16" IC is fairly stiff, yet not too stiff for smaller pipe bends. For example, just the other day, I ran it down an 1 1/4" p-trap with the K-50 up on top of the marble vanity. The 5/16" IC made it through the small lav sink p-trap fairly easily.


You just answered my question about k-50. I keep breaking the c-5 cables with a lot of ease. 

Was it a ridgid cable that you've found with an Inner Core?

Edit: Here is what I found https://www.amazon.com/Ridgid-56787-16-Inch-25-Feet-C-2IC/dp/B001HWAFTQ


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

WashingtonPlung said:


> You just answered my question about k-50. I keep breaking the c-5 cables with a lot of ease.
> 
> Was it a ridgid cable that you've found with an Inner Core?
> 
> Edit: Here is what I found https://www.amazon.com/Ridgid-56787-16-Inch-25-Feet-C-2IC/dp/B001HWAFTQ











Yep, that's it.


----------

